# hydrolic failing



## arkmountainman (Jul 15, 2015)

this ford 3000 has had a lot of water in it I drained the gear box added more 303 to that flushed it once it will need it again the rear has a over flow too does that empty it or just let its level down to were it should be ? I see no drain at all except that square headed fill plug 
:dazed:


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello arkmountainman,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The drain plug for the transmission is down under the transmission. To access the rear end drain plug you probably have to slide the drawbar back. The drain plugs take a 1/2" square socket drive and some muscle to extract. 

The square-headed plugs on the side of the transmission and rear end are fluid level check plugs. Fluid will run out of these ports if the tranny or rear end are overfull. 

The filler cap for the transmission is in top of the tranny near the gearshift. The filler cap for the rear end is on top of the rear end center housing, just behind your right butt cheek behind the seat as you look down.


----------



## mathew17 (Oct 13, 2015)

A hydraulic pump failure can be caused by a number of factors.There are several different types of pumps available on the market, and each can have its own specific failure mode. Of course, certain failure modes are common to all types of pumps. 

The best way to prevent future failures is to ensure that you are using quality hydraulic fluids. Keep in mind that the fluid is the single most important component of a hydraulic system, so always use high-quality hydraulic fluids with the correct viscosity.

Hydraulic fluids should also be kept clean, cool and dry. This is highly important. One of the ways you can do this is through quality filtration. Filters should be selected only if they achieve the target cleanliness levels that have been set for the fluid in the system. Also, use quality filters in locations that assure the required protection and upgrade the filters when necessary.


----------



## harsh (May 25, 2016)

*dsjkdjsk*

create email id using own domain || and
free email hosting with own domain  || and
how to create your own email domain free  || and
 email address with my own domain name || and
 free mail id using company name || and
 create free email id with custom name  || and


**************




Free movie download sites  |||| and
Free english movie download  |||| and
free movie download sites for mobile  |||| and
best movie download sites 2016 list  |||| and
top movie download sites 2016  |||| and
free movie download sites list  |||| and
Movie download sites  |||| and
 movie download sites without registration |||| and


----------

